# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Kandidatura Presidenciale Ne SHBA 2012

## linnda...

Kush kënd(antarë të forumit) po e propozon per president te SHBA-ve,dhe pse?

Po filloj unë e para...

"E panjohura"sepse duket qe eshte nje vajze e zgjuar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## thirsty

Ron Paul.......................

----------


## Etna Etna

Thirsty ............  :perqeshje:

----------


## thirsty

> Thirsty ............


Arsyeja?  :perqeshje:  .............

Ti do jesh sekretarja ime  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Etna Etna

> Arsyeja?  .............
> 
> Ti do jesh sekretarja ime ; )


Je llafazan  :perqeshje: 
Jo faleminderit,une do behem presidente e ndonje shteti tjeter  :perqeshje:

----------


## thirsty

> Je llafazan 
> Jo faleminderit,une do behem presidente e ndonje shteti tjeter : p


une llafazan? jooooooooo, mos me ngaterron me veten?  :perqeshje: 


jo, sekretarja ime perndryshe te vij te marre me dhune  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MaDaBeR

Xhenet.MS  :buzeqeshje:  

E urte, diplomatike, e embel dhe e sjellshme. Ka te gjitha virtytet qe i duhen presidentes se ardhshme te SHBA.

----------


## thirsty

e marin te huaj neper kembe atehere  :perqeshje:  

sorry xhenet

----------


## MaDaBeR

Le ta provojne njehere te huajt qe ta marin neper kembe, dhe te shohin pergjigjen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## thirsty

> Le ta provojne njehere te huajt qe ta marin neper kembe, dhe te *shohin pergjigjen*


nuk eshte e dhunshme xhenet.............

----------


## MaDaBeR

Mos caktova gje edhe menyren e pergjigjes une? Une thashe qe ata qe mendojne keshtu, thjeshte te provojne, pergjigja eshte surprize , qe nuk nenkupton domosdoshmerisht dhunen. Une sapo permenda me lart qe eshte diplomate dhe diplomatet nuk perdorin kurre dhune...

Megjithate eshte njecike e veshtire per tu kuptuar ajo, nuk u ze faj qe e keqkuptoni  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## thirsty

> Mos caktova gje edhe menyren e pergjigjes une? Une thashe qe ata qe mendojne keshtu, thjeshte te provojne, pergjigja eshte surprize , qe nuk nenkupton domosdoshmerisht dhunen. Une sapo permenda me lart qe eshte diplomate dhe diplomatet nuk perdorin kurre dhune...
> 
> Megjithate eshte njecike e veshtire per tu kuptuar ajo, nuk u ze faj qe e keqkuptoni


cfare dhune kuptove ti?
E kuptoj xhenet e kuptoj

----------


## loneeagle

myself  :buzeqeshje:  kam shume advatange ne krahasim me kandidatet qe jane permendur siper lol. I am born to be a leader :P I lead to suceed and i can go on  aahahha

----------


## loneeagle

> Ron Paul.......................


try OBAMA keta te tjeret kote bejne fushate lol

----------


## thirsty

> try OBAMA keta te tjeret kote bejne fushate lol


Ron Paul eshte me i miri, edhe pse kurre nuk do fitoje

po ky populll nuk di



> myself  kam shume advatange ne krahasim me kandidatet qe jane permendur siper lol.


haha
u wish

----------


## loneeagle

> Ron Paul eshte me i miri, edhe pse kurre nuk do fitoje
> 
> po ky populll nuk di
> 
> 
> haha
> u wish



Vote for me, vote for your future a bright one!!!!

Ka edhe ai anet negative te veta. eshte global economy, international community ai do te izioloj gjithcka not to mention cfare ka thene per fed reserve ai edhe ne enderr se bejne president lol.

----------


## thirsty

> Vote for me, vote for your future a bright one!!!!
> 
> Ka edhe ai anet negative te veta. eshte global economy, international community ai do te izioloj gjithcka not to mention cfare ka thene per fed reserve ai edhe ne enderr se bejne president lol.


te drejten ka thene, edhe pse cdogje eshte e lidhur me cdogje, kjo nuk do te thote te nderhyjme ne punet e te tjereve

Cpune ka USA me Iranin, Irakun? 


Nese do flasim per te miren e Amerikes, atehere Ron Paul eshte me i mire per mendimin tim

nese do flasim per te miren e Shqiperise, atehere ska rendesi kush eshte president amerikan(pervec ron paul)

----------

